
Twitter discontinuing iPhone, Android, and desktop versions of TweetDeck  - anu_gupta
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/4/4064708/twitter-discontinuing-tweetdeck-apps
======
robbiet480
I like how they announced they are killing Tweetdeck in non-web form on their
Posterous blog, which Twitter is also shutting down in April. Irony.

